# The Fugitive (1993) - Score with images - Exposition for the Best Film Score Award



## HansZimmer

The film "The Fugitive" was nominated at the Academy Awards of 1994 for "Best original score". The score has been composed by James Newton Howard.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite.

00:00 Kimble in the River (main theme)
01:52 Kimble Saves the Boy
04:48 Helicopter Chase
09:36 It's over (final reprise of the main theme with climax)






If you want to listen to more pieces, you can go to this youtube playlist.


----------

